# Gas Tank protector



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

My 68 GTO had a sticky heavy material on the bottom side. Does anyone know what this is and where to get it and ultimately what it is for? Thinking protection but not sure.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

If it was up north in the salty areas, it might be Ziebart? http://www.ziebart.com/ziebart---home/protection/undercoating


----------



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Came out of Dallas originally so no unless they automatically ordered but this was a matting kind of like paper and tar composite.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ames page 155. This goes on the top of tank between the truck floor and the tank. Usually tank straps come with a roll of tar paper like material to go on the bottom between the strap and the tank. If you had a sheet that covered the full bottom of the tank then it was something added on. I used plain tar paper on the top since no one could see it.



You can see the strapping insulation in the red circle just between the tank and the strap.


----------



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Gentlemen thank you


----------

